# Wood Duck Call Help



## GeauxGameCalls (Feb 9, 2015)

Looking to start making woodie calls and need to know what the best guts are and if someone maybe could do a tutorial that would be great. Thanks Elliot

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## jwtcustomgamecalls (Feb 9, 2015)

I've got a ton of reeds for them. Pm me and I'll send you some and walk you through what I do.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 13, 2015)

Take a blank, drill a 1/2" hole through it. Turn it to whatever shape you want it to be. Insert a JC wood duck reed and rubber bushing. Bingo! You have a wood duck call! I can make it sound more complicated, but it's not.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Feb 13, 2015)

Thank you!


----------



## Jack "Pappy" Lewis (Feb 16, 2015)

exactly as he says......and enjoy your new hobby

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## fredito (Feb 16, 2015)

@BrentWin does it matter how far down you insert the reed? What I mean is would the rubber bushing be at the end or in the middle of the call? The wood ducks are gone by the time season starts here so I don't know that much about calling them


----------



## GeauxGameCalls (Feb 16, 2015)

Should be fun. Teal calls are next on the agenda. Looking to add to my mallard calls


----------



## BrentWin (Feb 16, 2015)

fredito said:


> @BrentWin does it matter how far down you insert the reed? What I mean is would the rubber bushing be at the end or in the middle of the call? The wood ducks are gone by the time season starts here so I don't know that much about calling them


I try and set them up so that the reed sets about in the middle of the call. I don't think it makes much difference in sound, but it keeps the reed as far away from damage as possible.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------

